# folie an wand befestigen, aber wie?



## teichumbau (22. Apr. 2008)

da ich eine teich renoviere möchte ich ein altes betonbecken mit teichfolie auskleiden. nun stehe ich vor einem problem. auf ca 5 meter länge kann ich die folie nicht über das becken ziehen und möchte sie jetzt an der wand befestigen. ist dies möglich, wenn ja, wie?

kann man die folie mehrfach falten und dann mit einer leiste (bankirai-holz) oder ähnlichem festdübeln. oder die aluminiumleisten benutzen womit dachdecker die dachpappe an der hauswand befestigen?

hat jemand schon mal was ähnliche gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen,
gruß und danke, patric


----------



## simon (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: folie an wand befestigen, aber wie?*

hallo patric
ich habe meine folie mit innotec an die wand geklebt(epdm) folie  das hält sehr gut,allerdings  habe ich noch ne abstufung darunter so das die zugkraft nicht allzuhoch ist.
auch mit brettern festklemmen oder metallleisten(3xl??)festklemmen sollte gehen.
dabei sollten solche türschwellenschienen auch schon langen(meine meinung)
gruss simon


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: folie an wand befestigen, aber wie?*

Hallo Patric,

eine "professionelle" Lösung für Dein Problem findest Du z.B. *hier* (weiter unten auf der Seite).

Wir standen bei unserem Teichbau vor dem gleichen Problem. Wir haben uns für eine "Eigenbau-Lösung" entschieden, *siehe hier* (ebenfalls weiter unten auf der Seite). Wie genau wir verfahren sind, ist auch in dem Link beschrieben. Sicherlich kann man statt der Kunststoffleiste auch eine Holzleiste nehmen.


----------



## wolfvs (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: folie an wand befestigen, aber wie?*

Hallo Patric,

es gibt im Dachdeckerbedarf PVC-beschichtete Bleche. Wenn diese entsprechend an einer Wand befestigt werden, z.B. mit Schlagdübeln, kannst Du zumindest eine PVC-Folie anschweißen und bekommst eine sauber Kante.
Anbei ein Foto, wie es seinerzeit bei uns gemacht wurde.

Gruß

Wolf


----------

